

Ask HN: Does anybody know what happened to memrise.com - bprs

For those of you that are familiar with the excellent vocabulary enhancing service Memrise, featured quite a few times here on HN, does anybody know why it is no longer available. Upon accessing their website (memrise.com) one gets redirected to a &quot;Domain name expired on Sep 2&quot; page.
======
czbond
Looks like it has been fixed now (at least here in the US).
[http://www.memrise.com/](http://www.memrise.com/)

~~~
bprs
Yes, seems to be working now for me as well.

